# Random shots going to the right



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

I've been having random shots going to the right. I've never had this this problem. I tried my other bow to see if it was my setup but it's doing it with both bows. I'll shoot 4 in the x ring then the fifth might be 3 inches right. I never miss left. Sometimes I even catch my sight jump to the right. I'll be holding really steady dead center then it'll jump to the right and come back. It doesn't happen every shot, maybe 1 out of 5. What could it be?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Is your release going off just as you jump to the right?


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

Sometimes yes, And I realize why it went right... Other times the shot feels good. But either way I'd like to figure out why it's jumping to the right in the first place.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Obviously I can't see you shoot. But for me, that problem was due primarily to impatience. I would become impatient for the release to go off and my mental focus would switch from the target to the back end of my shot. It was just for a split second, but it was enough for my pin to jerk or jump off of the X.

As far as which way you tend to jump, it's usually due to draw length. For a right handed archer, a right jump sometimes means that your bow or D-loop is a little short. It may only be a half twist, but it's something to check out. It can also be related to peep height. If it's not in a position so that your head is balanced over the center of mass of your body, it can affect your balance a little.

There are other things that can cause this, but the impatience is the one that I've seen most often.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

1st do you have your arrows # and if so is it the same arrow each time? Also for a right handed shooter you need equal pressure on the bow hand and release hand when the shot goes off, if not you can get rights and lefts misses, pull to hard with release and not push same with bow hand will cause right misses, like wise too much push with bow hand and not enough pull on release will usually cause a miss to the left. Equal pressure pushing and pulling something we all seam to forget at times in the shot sequence!


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

you could be punching it


----------

